# My New Garage!! (56k big no no)



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

*My New Garage!! new pics added (56k big no no)*

Well ive been on this site a while now and ive never really said hello so i thought now was as good time a time as any!! 
After reading and observing JJ and M40COO with great intrest thought id show off whats happening with my garage!! its been a work in progress for about 2 months now so heres how it going!! i dont have as many pictures as i would have liked but i dont think im doin too bad!!​











































its all going well at the minute so its ready for some concrete so hopefully this week will see a nice new floor!!!  [/CENTER]


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

f00kin' hell...that thing is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I WANT!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Its massive:doublesho


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats about the size of my house...


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

lol it is a wee bit big but my thinking was probably never build another one like it so why not go big!!! oh n probably should say as well theres a small office goin inside it.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice 1 thats wots goin behind my new hous well mabe not sooo big I like ur style!!! where in NI r u Im from Tandragee


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

from just outside dungannon!!


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

do you drive a jumbo jet?


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

Did you require planning or is it classed as a agricultural store ? Either way, thats bigger than my house !

:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Cool dungannon, I work there  Hmmmm we could use it for a meet


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

hmmmmmm maybe..... but not at the minute lol!!! no floor or roof ur safer where your at!! lol where you work??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yip thats nice


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

All of a sudden the garage plans i had seem crap....lol.....thats very nice and BIG m8.


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

listen anythings better than nothin just because i have the room means i can go that bit bigger. JJ's garage was amazing inside n i must say i was very impressed with the finish!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice! somthing i've always wanted. keep us updated every second with pics lol!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure that's gonna be amazing!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW


----------



## TopMarques (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats impressive, cant wait to see the finished article


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## N22CK_C (May 3, 2006)

thats going to be very impressive


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a garage?! Looking ace so far...  :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cool i thought irecognised the scenery!!!!!!LOL I am based work wise in the Moy so am not far from u too!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I work in the lovely dungannon meats, or dunbia as its now called  IT dept


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice 1 any cheap meat!!!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh. nice!! :thumb: 

Jim

(is these a Green wiv Jelousy smiley??)


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> nice 1 any cheap meat!!!


lol yea, come and buy it yourself at the shop


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

well, its not looking good for any floors this week, well not if the weathers anythin to go by was hoping for a half decent week but its not lookin good my concrete was to come 2 morrow but if snow appears tonight thers gonna be no floor!!   looks like im on hold.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Where u gettin ur cncrete from? many moos ago I used to work in Finlay's in the design office. top bunch of lads


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

well believe it or not the snow has stayed away n ive had a tough day at the office lol theres been more lorries n men about here today than ive seen in a long time!! its actually quite amazing what can be dun in a mornings work!! well as per usual my better half has managed to dissappear with my camera so its looking like your not gonna get to see this until 2 morrow. hopefully it ill be totally finished by then so its all good im glad the weather stayed good!! (concretes coming from barretts!!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

monty537 said:


> JJ's garage was amazing inside n i must say i was very impressed with the finish!!


Ha well u should see it now Full of beer cans and dirty whores..

i'm looking forward to sat


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Where's the thread of JJ's garage?

and if Grizzle is right can i have some directions


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

well its been a long day. ive had i dont no how many dozen concrete lorries were here today n i must say aprt from one attempt at snow we were very lucky!! now my only concern is the frost  i hope i doesnt crack!!! but the mornin will tell the story!! ill have pics up 2 morrow morning hopefull so you'll see all todays hard work!!!

thats jj's below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=302


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

well all u snowy boys n girls over in england unike you lot the last 2 or three days here have been hectic to say the least but yes the weather stayed away n i got my concrete down!!!    And boy does it make a difference the garage looks huge!!! i think i mught have over dun it a wee bit!! lol!! but i have a crack  only one though and the boys that put the conrete down sad i got off lightly with the frost but here you go have a nosy!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That is shaping up to be some kind of garage :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very impressive


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's huuuuge!

:thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

very impressive

can i ask why so tall though *

*awaits to looks stupid


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I guess you can either put in mezzanine floor or plenty of height for a 4 poster lift?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> I guess you can either put in mezzanine floor or plenty of height for a 4 poster lift?


Now your talking, a huge garage AND a ramp :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You can pick them up on ebay for a reasonable sum:
link

Postage might be a bit steep though


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

brilliant suggestions never thought of a lift :speechles :speechles ill have to invesgate and yes ther is reason for the height its for my new toy n i no most of you will laugh but its for restoration so the garage is gonna stage it too!!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I would not buy a lift from ebay - you have no guarantee how they have been maintained, however there are some companies who specialise.

http://www.straightset.co.uk/index1.htm

I have dealt with this company for many years -- very helpfull.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

wow ! looks like a aeroplane hanger dude! amazin!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

monty537 said:


> brilliant suggestions never thought of a lift :speechles :speechles ill have to invesgate and yes ther is reason for the height its for my new toy n i no most of you will laugh but its for restoration so the garage is gonna stage it too!!


You havent bought a double decker bus have you?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Install air-con while you can-in the summer that would be awesome for detailing when its corking hot outside 

Add wireless and sky t.v and then live in there as well


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Stick an accomadation block on the side and you could have the worlds first self catering detailing holidays :lol:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Install air-con while you can-in the summer that would be awesome for detailing when its corking hot outside
> 
> Add wireless and sky t.v and then live in there as well


it never get warm enough over here to need air con it only ever rains here :lol: :lol:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> You havent bought a double decker bus have you?


no nothin as excitin as that more countryside based


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

"If Carling did detail bays they would probably be the best in the world...............................they dont so we have monty"


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

who's a lucky boy then wen can i move in


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats awsome very jealous.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Johnnyopolis
> You havent bought a double decker bus have you?
> 
> no nothin as excitin as that more countryside based


 A classic tractor or Land rover ?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

GAZA62 said:


> A classic tractor or Land rover ?


Wouldn't need to be that tall for either of those. How about a combine harvester?


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

> Wouldn't need to be that tall for either of those. How about a combine harvester?


 Did think of that but then thought no

maybe a traction engine


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

parish said:


> Wouldn't need to be that tall for either of those. How about a combine harvester?


not that tall but its not far off it lol!!! :thumb: :thumb:










sneaky preview!! lol ( it'll be a while till you see it finished lol!)


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> "If Carling did detail bays they would probably be the best in the world...............................they dont so we have monty"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ford 8210 Tractor ?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thats not far from me, isn't it the new terminal 5 at Heathrow.
Get some doors on it quick before someone takes up squatters rights.
That is fookin huge and it is having an office in, my office is not that big and there is about 25 of us, how many people are you gonna have working there?lol


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

lol no its not an office theres gonna be an office in the front corner n the rest will all be cleaning space!!  :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

ill get some more pics up soon its nearly there ive now got a roof, so windows and hopefully a roller door this week!! so its lookin good!


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

Keep us updated with lots of photographs!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pics, i need pics. NOW :lol:


----------



## N47HAN (Aug 7, 2006)

and where do you order one of those?...


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

well boys n girls pictures have been requested and now pictures have been delivered!! lol!! it turned out a better day here that i thought n i got my roller door fitted this morning!!    very pleased i now have somewhere i can clean all day long, but no electric yet so wont be getting too excited yet you have to open the door by hand  it move about 50mm for every 10 pulls!! takes forever roll on the electric!!


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

...and your car is a Mini  :lol:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Only just complete and you've got a stain on the floor already 

You should be ashamed :lol: 

Looks brilliant :thumb: wish I had even a quarter of that space..


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> ...and your car is a Mini  :lol:


no one of my cars is a mini :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Only just complete and you've got a stain on the floor already
> 
> You should be ashamed :lol:


bloody builders!!!


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

can i ask how much this as cost upto yet? looks a great garage, need one my self


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

what a wicked waste i suggest you hand it over to us lot now lol


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats a proper garage. Respect to you Monty remember some of us are only down the road anytime u want to fill that huge space. Lol


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

i love the size of it, was thinking he must have a range rover or an american pick up or a big van or something and then theres a mini :lol: 
awesome mate awesome :thumb:


----------



## N1CKO (Jul 5, 2006)

Im totally lost for words..... ..that is just plain awesome!!!!.....think my Flat would fit in there twice over!!!!....

well done bud......respect to you..:thumb:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks for all the comments! i must say though all credit to the builders and roofers they have really put the effort in to get this garage water tight!! i have the spark in all day to day so should hopefully be up n running by Monday or Tuesday!!!


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Can i book it for my summer hols the 1st 2 weeks in june 

Awesome matey


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

wow a detailing emporium !!! thats    :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Only just complete and you've got a stain on the floor already
> 
> You should be ashamed :lol:
> 
> Looks brilliant :thumb: wish I had even a quarter of that space..


Just get the floor painted in that very nice rubberised oil resistant paint and it will look awesome again!?!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whats it going to be? surely more that just a garage for storing your cars?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! i can only dream of somthing like that! very nice indeed!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

coming along nicely, soooooooo much space! :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice mansion :thumb:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> whats it going to be? surely more that just a garage for storing your cars?


well for the first while the half of it is going to be my "restoration workshop" n the other half is for cleaning till my hearts content!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

stunning garage u got there monty!! would love something like that!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

monty537 said:


> well for the first while the half of it is going to be my "restoration workshop" n the other half is for cleaning till my hearts content!


legend :thumb: :lol:

more pics :evil: i want daily pics  :lol:


----------



## Blueworm (Feb 7, 2007)

My God - being able to detail me car in that without rushing because it's getting dark or it's starting to rain!

It's that big you could have a race track built for the mini! :car: :doublesho


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Dayum! If thats your garage whats your house look like?! LOL awesome.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

thats coming together very very nicely !!


----------

